# Yogurt cream cheese



## realistic cook (Sep 7, 2007)

Would any of my fellow forum followers know who carries Yogurt cream cheese. That isn't the brand (I don't know the brand). I purchased some on a whim two years ago and loved it. I am lactose challenged and I had no problems with it at all. I never thought for a minute that I wouldn't be able to find it again.
Now, I want to make a cheese cake for the holidays, and I can't find it anywhere. I have asked all of the healthy and not healthy dairy department managers in the area that I could, but no luck.
I would have some shipped if I can find it.
Can anyone help? Thanks in advance for listening.
Happy kitchen
realistic cook


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Perhaps this is what you are looking for:

Nancy's Cream Cheese - Nancy's Cultured Dairy and Soy

It should be a simple matter to find the product in your area.

I sometimes buy it as an alternative to the natural cream cheese I usually get - I like it, although it is different than regular or natural cream cheese.

Good luck

shel


----------



## pgr555 (Aug 3, 2007)

I can't have lactose & would never be able to have "yogurt" cc. I make cheese cake that people are shocked isn't real cheese. I use tofutti brand "Better than Cream Cheese" with tofu. please don't ask for a recipe because I just do it... no real recipe... follow a cheese cake recipe and adjust sugar, use some flavor (pumpkin at this time of year?) Enjoy!
pgr


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Hmmm - I forgot about Tofutti. Personallyt, I don't care for it as much as I do the yogurt and real cream cheese, but I've had it a few times when it was appropriate. If y'gotta have something other than real dairy, it's not a bad substitute,. I've had soy yogurt a few times, and felt it was OK as well.

shel


----------



## andyg (Aug 27, 2007)

You can make your own if you put yogurt in a cheesecloth until it's the right consistency. But choose a whole milk yogurt such as Mountain High Original or Pavel's Russian Style. The low fat ones don't work as well for this.


----------



## andyg (Aug 27, 2007)

My favorite way to eat it is on flatbread hot off the pan or out of the oven.


----------



## pgr555 (Aug 3, 2007)

My understanding of the original post was that the poster was lactose intolerant. If truly so, the yogurt based will still be a problem.

Shel, the tofutti needs doctoring with herbs/spices/flavors/ etc... the consistency is right so when adapted well there is little difference.
pgr


----------



## andyg (Aug 27, 2007)

Yogurt is fine for most lactose-intolerant people, I believe.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

That's my understanding. Recently, A;ton Brown did a show about yogurt, and made the same comment.

shel


----------



## pgr555 (Aug 3, 2007)

When i 1st became lactose intolerant 15 years ago I was able to have yogurt and certain cheeses... Over time the sensitivity increased. The same has happened to many in my family & others i know. My doctor has told me any food sensitivity will increase with exposure (i.e. hives 1 time antiphilactic (sp?) shock the next). My experience with lactose has certainly gone along these lines (not the shock part, lol). My mom's did too & my brother and others I know. I really recommend that if you are lactose intolerant you stay away from cow dairy of any kind... Now goat & sheep can be different... I can actually tolerate small amounts of those.


----------

